# New member feeding raw questions about yeast



## Loveofbostons (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello. I am new to this forum and not sure yet where this question might be appropriate so I'll start here. I have 2 boston terriers. Tilley. Little back story on her. When we adopted her she was on iams. We switched her to TOTW. She had been spayed 2 weeks before we adopted her. Her hair from her surgery never grew back. A few months after she was home her hair on her chest fell out. Took her to the vet and she said it was a seasonal thing and should grow back. After awhile it did but not fully. During the winter we noticed her feet turned red and swollen. We thought it was from the ice as this past winter was horribly cold and lots of ice. When spring came her feet got worse. Back to the vet we went. Was told to try this cream called dermalone. Cream did not help at all. Couldn't even keep it on her feet because she would just lick it off. Come summer time back to the vet. Was given antibiotics and the same cream due to bacterial infection. We thought it was yeast. Since then we switched her to raw. Added nzymes, apple cider vinegar and now added plain organic yogurt. She's been on raw for almost 2 months. About a week ago we noticed the skin on her feet is getting darker. I've read that with yeast it gets worse before it gets better. Anyone else has this issue? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome! The best way to have a limited ingredient diet, and have no yeast is to feed raw only. Nothing else added. no vinegar, no yogurt, no enzymes. Nothing else added to the food. Less is more. Raw meat/bones/organs contain all the nutrients needed (except sometimes, fish oil). There is a lot of left over residue from the kibble that is going to take some time to get out of the body. For the next two weeks, I would feed nothing but bone in chicken. By then you may see some improvements, good poops etc, then you can move on to turkey and do the same thing. Keep moving on to new proteins the same way. Depending on how long kibble has been fed sometimes determines how long it takes all the symptoms to go away.


----------



## Loveofbostons (Sep 22, 2014)

I have been doing bone in chicken since we started about 2 months ago. The yogurt and vinegar are new additions. The ratios were fine and all was going well until she started getting worse. The skin on her feet are now getting darker instead of red. My male then started having problems digesting bone. Was not coming out nicely . I had to stop the bone because of that as i don't have access to a grinder.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Raw fed dogs must have bone in their diets. Did he start out digesting it ok then what happened? Were you feeding too much bone? Maybe if you go back to backs, wings or Cornish hen for a while until his digestive juices get use to digesting bone? Is the chicken you using enhanced in anyway, salt etc? Is your other dog maybe allergic to flea meds? Are you feeding enough fat? Sorry for all the questions, just stuff to think about. And after two months, it is time to introduce a different protein. Are the dogs getting any organs?


----------



## Loveofbostons (Sep 22, 2014)

MollyWoppy ,

He started digesting ok, seemed to take longer to go than normal but from what i've read that was ok due to the fact that the poop has changed in many ways. He was impacted and he couldn't go at all and would just scream when it was outside time. The next morning he finally passed it, it was a chunk of bone that has a sharp edge to it. Chicken is all organic. They do get some fat with their meals. I was also give them organs too only about .5ounces because of their size. We are going to go to beef as the next protein.
My female isn't allergic to the flea meds. This started in the winter and I dont treat them in the winter for fleas


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

J


naturalfeddogs said:


> Welcome! The best way to have a limited ingredient diet, and have no yeast is to feed raw only. Nothing else added. no vinegar, no yogurt, no enzymes. Nothing else added to the food. Less is more. Raw meat/bones/organs contain all the nutrients needed (except sometimes, fish oil). There is a lot of left over residue from the kibble that is going to take some time to get out of the body. For the next two weeks, I would feed nothing but bone in chicken. By then you may see some improvements, good poops etc, then you can move on to turkey and do the same thing. Keep moving on to new proteins the same way. Depending on how long kibble has been fed sometimes determines how long it takes all the symptoms to go away.


I just want to post this for anyone reading: if you're thinking of buying pre made raw & your dog has yeast issues, you really need a raw without added fruits & veggies. Off the top of my head, a Vital Essentials is one.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

In the beginning, each protein should be roughly two weeks, then move on to the next. I think I would drop the yogurt and vinegar, and start trying bone in turkey and see how that goes.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, agree with what NFD said. Also, how was your dog' poo generally? (The one with. The bone problem?). If it was always hard and/or crumbly then he was getting too much bone. Every dog is different, that's one of the secrets of raw feeding, you get to know the digestive intricities of your dog very well. I would say most dogs, at the start, have that sort of problem, at least once. As his digestive juices get stronger, you won't have that problem. My oldest has been on PMR over 7 years, (God, it's close to 8 years now, time flies) and if I give her too much bone, she just vomit it up. No big deal, although, at the beginning of starting raw, you feel like it is. Don't forget that they go a lot less often on raw, and the output is a lot less too. 
And lastly, dogs need fat. They use fat for energy. Make sure they are getting enough. My friend didn't give her dog enough fat, thinking that is wasn't good for an over weight dog, but her dog had thinning hair which sorted itself out after she increased his fat intake.
also, hair turns red when they lick the area a lot. Did I read somewhere that she does lick a lot? My dog does that sometimes, she's a bit OCD if I don't keep on top of her, and the vet said her problem is grass allergies. Sometimes I soak her feet in water with Epsom salts added and that seems to help.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, by the way, if you've decided to stop feeding raw, then you should mention it on here as I just spent ages typing on my phone trying to help. And I'm sorry if this raw site is a bit too much for you as I thought that you had simply been given some very good advice, from people who have been feeding this way a long time and who have helped many, many people transition their dogs over, a lot with the same minor problems as you.


----------



## Loveofbostons (Sep 22, 2014)

Please don't get me wrong I'm not saying anything bad about raw feeding. What meant by it can be a bit much is there are people out there who will fight with you over it. I haven't completely decides what I'm going to do. I appreciate the advice I have gotten so far and it means a lot to me.
My male ratios were great. Poop wasn't rick hard not too soft either. It took awhile to switch to a different protein because I wanted to make sure i had the ratio down before introducing a new one. It was a chicken thigh bone that got stuck. He like to break the bone in half and swallow. I've tried holding the bone so he can break it smaller but that didn't help either. They both do get fat. I felt it was a good amount because their poops were good.


----------



## Loveofbostons (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not saying that people on here will fight with you about it. I've had it happen. In person and after searching many forums I decided this was the one to join because the lack of fighting. I'm sorry if I've offended anyone in anyway but that wasn't my intention. When your new to something you are always guessing was this the right thing he right choice etc. yes i question this everyday because I don't know if it's helping my Tilley and I just want her to be better. 

Her hair isn't red. The hair on her feet is thinning. And her skin was red but now turning dark almost black


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Loveofbostons said:


> I'm not saying that people on here will fight with you about it. I've had it happen. In person and after searching many forums I decided this was the one to join because the lack of fighting. I'm sorry if I've offended anyone in anyway but that wasn't my intention. When your new to something you are always guessing was this the right thing he right choice etc. yes i question this everyday because I don't know if it's helping my Tilley and I just want her to be better.
> 
> Her hair isn't red. The hair on her feet is thinning. And her skin was red but now turning dark almost black




That's why we are trying to help guide you in the correct direction. You are new to raw, majority of us are not. Please don't take offense to any of us giving you advice, after all isn't that why you came here? We will help you get on the right track if you let us.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree as normal with NFD. I couldn't understand how we may have come across as overbearing, but now you've explained, I hear what you are saying and I do tend to agree that people do get mighty passionate about raw feeding. I hope you do give it more time as you are in very early days at the moment. You are still in the process of learning about your dogs and what they can handle, and once you have that down, you just adjust the diet to suit. If you do go the kibble route, do have a look at Farmina N D. No meals, dehydrated meat instead, low carbs and phosphorous, no GMO's.


----------



## Loveofbostons (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not taking offense I just wanted to explain so everyone knew I wasn't bad mouthing or anything like that.

Ok so to kind of start over. I believe maybe she's allergic to chicken and maybe that's why she's not doing well at all. She's been throwing up while she's walking. I've read that it can be normal for hunger pains? Kinda scary not sure what to make of it. Also they don't dtink a lot of water now. I've also read that's it's normal they don't drink as much as they get moisture from the meat. But to go all day without drinking? They go outside fine no problems. I can get venison and buffalo ground meat local but it's really expensive and am trying to keep some costs down. I'm not really sure which route to take at the moment


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine go sometimes all day without drinking, sometimes just a little at night. So yes, thats normal. There is a lot of water in the raw meat they eat.


----------

